# Got my period twice and then it disappeared...



## msiddiqi (Apr 28, 2005)

I had two cycles of menstruation and now for two months I haven't had my period. I'm still nursing, though it's cut down from 10+ times per day to about 3 times a day in the past month. I've done two pregnancy tests so far and nada. What's going on?? I really wanna get my period back so I can start TTC.
Do I need to talk to a midwife or OB?
TIA


----------

